# Stringy soft puppy hair



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cowboy Magic is awesome stuff. I also suspect that you will find having a grooming table to be very helpful. I don't do any serious grooming if not on the table. It is a deal I've made in my mind to not pester them about grooming while we are chillin' on the sofa.

If you take off the whole coat it will take a long time to grow out to a proper length to show in conformation since she will age out of puppy classes and you will need a full continental.

For performance sports any clip is acceptable. You can't dye the dog, have nail polish on or bows in hair, just plain bands.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Has anybody tried the Cowboy Magic Shampoo and Conditioner?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love Cowboy Magic - but for the next groom, I am taking Asta way down - can't imagine keeping a show dog. Your grooming table is cute - wish I had a table for Asta but no space.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Same here Asta's mom. No room for a grooming table. Noelle is groomed on top of Click's washing machine. Long poodle hair looks beautiful, lovely, on someone else's poodle. Noelle is currently in a HCC. Her hair is about an inch and a quarter. Long enough to be fluffy, not long enough to be ridiculously hard to maintain. We're growing in hip rosettes. I'm doing them backward. Shave the back end bald, and then let some hair grow back. 

Vita, if you decide to go all the way and show your dog, my hat is off to you. That grooming looks so hard. Thanks for the tip on Cowboy Magic. I'll have to get some.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I got sooo tired...



How can something so small have so much hair??? Girlfriend has a mop. 

Once again, I didn't finish the drying process. I took a break while she air-dried naturally and it was too long a break. I applied some Cowboy Magic and then was too tired to work through all the hidden tangles you can't see in the photo. And cutie-pie still hates the blow dryer. 

I'll try again this weekend... Right now I'm going to bed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Please don't take this the wrong way (I promise I have had my dogs look the same more than once or twice) but that pup is a hot mess. Unless you can get all the little tangles out before bathing and *COMPLETELY* blow drying out all the curliness you will not get that coat in show shape. Honestly if that is what I saw on my table I would most likely get out the clippers and put on a 7 blade and go nekkid to start over.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

You will really like having a grooming table for sure. I agree with Lily, you've got to brush and comb the coat out completely before bathing.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm not sure why you aren't taking her to a groomer to give her shape. heck, even use a good pet groomer and tell them not to touch the hair from mid back forward and a bit down the sides. That way you could hopefully keep up with the grooming. At this point, getting a decent show coat out of this dog is starting to get unlikely. I suggest focusing on UKC shows and just cut her down into a cute 'modern' style trim. No need to a full topknot in UKC and you can just use a pet groomer to do her. Less money, less time.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Same here Asta's mom. No room for a grooming table. Noelle is groomed on top of Click's washing machine. Long poodle hair looks beautiful, lovely, on someone else's poodle. Noelle is currently in a HCC. Her hair is about an inch and a quarter. Long enough to be fluffy, not long enough to be ridiculously hard to maintain. We're growing in hip rosettes. I'm doing them backward. Shave the back end bald, and then let some hair grow back.
> 
> Vita, if you decide to go all the way and show your dog, my hat is off to you. That grooming looks so hard. Thanks for the tip on Cowboy Magic. I'll have to get some.


I haven't used Cowboy Magic shampoo, but when Poppy was going through coat change and matting horribly I got the Cowboy Magic Detangler. It comes in a tube. It worked miracles. Her ears, topknot and tail were the worst as the rest was cut pretty short. I know that neither I nor Poppy would have e patience for keeping up a show coat. I take my hat off to those who can maintain long coats.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Click-N-Treat said:


> ... Noelle is groomed on top of Click's washing machine...


A possible downside of having "smart" appliances in the home:





lily cd re said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way (I promise I have had my dogs look the same more than once or twice) but that pup is a hot mess.


*big laugh* 

Are you kidding? With my sense of humor? Hot mess is right! To my former layman eyes, _"she's sooo cute"_, but as someone still learning all-things-poodle and dealing with the tangles, oh yes, girlfriend is a hot mess and looks at me like I'm a Grooming Goon when I pull out the dryer, clippers, etc.

So Catherine, I just ordered a #5 _"Oster CryogenX Skip Tooth Elite Replacement Blade"_ for my handy-dandy old Oster after reading that the smaller size leaves a slightly longer, plushy coat. 

Should I trim her wet or dry? I'm thinking dry will be easier, followed by a bath and blow dry, and go over it again. Do I also absolutely need the #5 regular blade to finish the job?

I'm kicking around the idea of a modified Pony Clip as seen here, from this PF thread where a #5 was used on the body: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/74106-blade-sizes-pet-clip.html#post867762. Unlike that one, though, I plan to leave the hair on her ears intact since those aren't matted. 



If I can get Bella (and me) to go through basic training and agility, I think (hope) she'd look pretty good and people there wouldn't be distracted with thoughts of _WTH is that?_

Or what do you all think about leaving the hip pom poms too so they'll grow out really big and fluffy _if_ I later let her hair grow out and try out for conformation?



Mysticrealm said:


> ... all of it...


I hate long-distance driving and learned I will have to do that to go to good groomer. I live in DC, have no passport or inclination to spend that much traveling to a show where to win with me as a handler, Bella would have to be the only poodle in the ring. Thus, going to the UK is like going to the moon. I can't quite visualize what you mean about _"not touching the hair from mid back forward and a bit down the sides,"_ so if you can find a photo this would be helpful and something I could show to a groomer, assuming I don't get too impatient and overwhelmed before then.



Viking Queen said:


> I haven't used Cowboy Magic shampoo, but when Poppy was going through coat change and matting horribly I got the Cowboy Magic Detangler. It comes in a tube. It worked miracles...


I've never used the Cowboy Magic Shampoo either, just their Detangler in the larger size bottle. Agree it's fabulous. Also tried Mane N' Tail Conditoner/Detangler by the same company. It's much cheaper, fine for small problems, but IMO not a big help in a hot mess.

I've tried a lot of shampoos, and my favorite so far are Pet Head shampoos, and the one in the photo of Bella on the grooming table is I (heart) PET Head. It's the orange bottle, "Furtastic Blueburry Muffin Creme Rinse for Curly & Long Coat". The smell is just amazing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

UKC is not in the UK, it is here in the USA. https://www.ukcdogs.com/

People who have parti colored poodles use UKC to show and title. Many people find it a lot more fun I think too.

The drill on a soup to nuts groom has to be: brush/comb out every single tangle or mat in the making; bath; fluff dry completely with dryer brushing as you go to get straight hair; clipper/shears depending on how you want to finish things off. Don't use clippers on dirty hair. Don't use clippers on wet hair. Don't cut anything off unless it has been completely fluff dried straight or you will have all sorts of unevenness because some hair will be straight and some will curl up as it dries.

I personally don't care for that pony cut since I like ear feathers. I would do a Miami.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

haha - passport - none needed for UKC - it's https://www.ukcdogs.com There never seems to be any UKC events in my area - you may or may not have one in your area. The nice thing is you can show your dog in a variety of easy to care for clips.... although not a pretty little pony clip. https://www.ukcdogs.com/poodle

Love the photo of the dog being washing - inside the washing machine - haha. 

BTW you never clip your dog when wet - NEVER. The rules are you should be getting all mats combed out before you wash your dog, going right down to the skin. Then you wash and if needed condition the dogs coat - and rinse, rinse, rinse like crazy after shampoo - residue of shampoo left behind can be irritating to the skin. Followed with a blow out - dog's fur must be completely straightened and 110% dry - then it's ready for clipping into a shape. If you cut the dogs fur when it's not completely straight, then you end up with a lumpy uneven looking groom. Proper drying of the dog is a critical step before trimming a shape into the dogs coat.

Now that I'm grooming Babykins myself, I struggle with getting her fur properly straight as the professional groomer did - but I do my best and always make certain her fur is dry. So I understand your struggles.

I do think you need some help with this. I still remember the hell it was when my tpoo 30 years ago went through coat change - I thought I was the worst poodle mommy in the world. There was no Poodle forum to share information and I didn't know anyone knowledgeable about poodle coats. I was grooming her myself with having just borrowed a book from my library - that classic Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference by Shirlee Kalstone. Coat change is really hard, and trying to do it while keeping a show coat takes extra skill and patience.

But no matter what - Bella is adorable.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It would have been better to get a 5f not a 5 skip tooth. Skip tooths are more dangerous especially for a beginner. I don't even own one as a professional.
This dog is probably in a 5f length (I can't quite remember but it looks like a 5 on the body and legs to me)









As far as not having them trim mid back and down the side a bit, I mean don't have them trim what would eventually be sprayed up into a spray up. On this picture (which is a european trim but it shows my point) where the short part on the back meets the spray up. 









If you want to show AKC conformation (rather than UKC) the 'back' to the point in the pic above, neck, and topknot (and ears) are what needs to be kept growing and not cut (other than small maintenance trims of the straggly ends). The rest you can shave down and grow back in 4-5 months. No point leaving hip poms (aka rosettes) and shaving the body since they generally are one of the shortest parts of the trim 

Just to add, wet shaving IS a thing, but mostly used on badly matted dogs and it would need to be dried and reshaved to make it look decent.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mysticrealm thanks for the comment on a skip tooth blade. I don't have any and I don't even think I've ever looked at one. What would be an appropriate use for skip tooth blades (although maybe you think there is none)? Vita maybe you should exchange that blade.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> What would be an appropriate use for skip tooth blades (although maybe you think there is none)?


I used to use one on my Giant Schnauzers, it gives more of a rough cut look. Schnauzers are supposed to be stripped, so you don't want the smooth sleek look of a full tooth blade.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Some groomers like them for certain hair types (things such as schnauzers or for coats that don't seem to clip off well with a finishing blade) but often they are used on matting cause it can be easier to get under the matts. But the big gaps between the teeth can make it very easy to catch skin and I'm just too nervous to use them. In 10+ years of grooming I've never 'not' been able to get a dog groomed without them. Maybe they'd be helpful in some ways but meh.
Definitely not something I'd recommend to a beginner.

Here are pics for those that don't know what skip tooths are compared to finishing blades.
Skip tooth first 









Finishing blade second


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh that would scare me a bit but I can see how it would be right for a terrier whose coat should be stripped.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Vita said:


> I've been reading through old threads on 'soft puppy hair'. Bella is 6-1/2 months old and looks like a little bear after I bathe, comb and blow dry. Last week I tried a new product, Cowboy Magic from chewy.com, and it's outstanding for removing matts and tangles that anyone else might have given up on. It's so good it's like aliens created it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same table and have for 10 years, I love it. I have 3 toys, and it makes life much easier, as it turns. A few other tips also helps with grooming, a dog that does not like it. Sometimes I use the noose under their front legs and fix one up for infront of there back legs, if they are really squirming around


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You might want a show dog, but you need to ask does your dog want to be a show dog? Is your dog ok with spending several hours grooming? The longer the coat gets, the longer it takes to dry. Noelle is in an HCC. It takes a good 45 minutes with a high velocity dryer to get her bone dry, and her hair is about an inch and a half. When her hair was five inches, it took an hour and a half. Line brushing took an hour a day. It got to be too much. Plus, Noelle didn't like having a tied topknot. She was sad. I shaved her down and she was joyful. We spent more time training and playing, less time fussing with hair. 

And I have a front loading washer, so it's all good. Nice and flat for her to stand on.









Think about what's best for the dog, and if your dog enjoys grooming, go ahead and grow it out. If your dog dislikes grooming now, it'll only get worse as the coat gets longer. I think show dogs are made of some kind of magic. Noelle would never make it.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Vita you have been given great advice here. I too would be nervous about using the 5 skip blade on Bella. If you have a 10 or any other blade like that you could use that before the bath, or after she is completely dry. She will be really short but it would probably be worth it. In your horse mane pic above, pretend the mane is wider, at least as wide to cover her whole shoulders. Don't trim any hair on her head and ears and the wide neck mane and tail, but you can shave everything else down. Then you can focus on keeping those smaller areas matt free. Don't worry about the poms or bracelets, those will all grow back in plenty of time if you decide to show her. Love reading about your Bella grooming adventures!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

For different reasons, and not for lack of trying, Neo and Remo didn't get clipped til they were about 7.5 months. Bella would still win in Most Hair, I think. but Neo wasn't far behind before the trim. I think his hair was between 4-5 inches long, stretched out. We wanted to keep them fluffy so the groomer used the longest comb on hand and got them down to about 2 inches. I'm attaching the photos so you can compare. The order is before/after and after/before.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I just woke up after a grueling 16 hour work day yesterday, to be greeted with some really amazing and heart-warming advice. I can't thank you all enough. 



lily cd re said:


> UKC is not in the UK, it is here in the USA... I personally don't care for that pony cut... I would do a Miami.





Skylar said:


> haha - passport - none needed for UKC... Love the photo of the dog being washing - inside the washing machine - haha... I understand your struggles... I still remember the hell it was when my tpoo 30 years ago went through coat change... Love the photo of the dog... inside the washing machine - haha.


I had to laugh; I figured it meant something like United Kingdom Canines. Blew that one! And I googled for pics of a Miami Cut - it's cute. Glad you got a laugh too of the photo.



Mysticrealm said:


> It would have been better to get a 5f not a 5 skip tooth. Skip tooths are more dangerous especially for a beginner. I don't even own one as a professional....





Mysticrealm said:


> ...the big gaps between the teeth can make it very easy to catch skin... Definitely not something I'd recommend to a beginner... Here are pics for those that don't know what skip tooths are compared to finishing blades....





lily cd re said:


> ...Vita maybe you should exchange that blade.


I will definitely heed this warning and exchange that skip tooth blade. And the risk of cutting tender folds of skin, especially in a wiggly tpoo makes me shudder. I should have researched these more.



Mysticrealm said:


> As far as not having them trim mid back and down the side a bit, I mean don't have them trim what would eventually be sprayed up into a spray up...


Thanks for the explanation with the photo as an example of a "spray up". I never seen that term before. Also thanks for the photo examples of trims w/ different blades and the blades, very helpful.



reraven123 said:


> (about skip tooth blades) ...I used to use one on my Giant Schnauzers, it gives more of a rough cut look...


This really helped me visualize what a rough cut looks like that would come from a skip tooth blade. I thought Schnauzers just looked they way they do w/o grooming except the face. This look is clearly a no-no grooming look for poodles and another reason to avoid it.



glorybeecosta said:


> I have the same table and have for 10 years, I love it... Sometimes I use the noose under their front legs and fix one up for infront of there back legs, if they are really squirming around


This was useful to read. The noose that came with was too long so I bought a package of 4 which were quite inexpensive and were slightly shorter, but they turned out to still be too long to "force" her to stand. Did you have the problem? I have hunt around for even shorter nooses since the material is too thick for me to modify with sewing. When I worked on her, I placed one around her waistline and the other her neck. She kept considerably more still than w/o the table and nooses, and I love the table. It's only 18" round, swivels, and can be tucked under the bed when not in use. 



Click-N-Treat said:


> You might want a show dog, but you need to ask does your dog want to be a show dog? Is your dog ok with spending several hours grooming? ...Plus, Noelle didn't like having a tied topknot. She was sad. I shaved her down and she was joyful. We spent more time training and playing, less time fussing with hair....
> 
> ...Think about what's best for the dog, and if your dog enjoys grooming, go ahead and grow it out. If your dog dislikes grooming now, it'll only get worse as the coat gets longer. I think show dogs are made of some kind of magic. Noelle would never make it.


Click, mind-blowing comment and much food for thought. As soon as I read it, my heart knew the answer: _woof woof no!_ It' like you channeled Bella's feelings. She was born to be a lap dog, not a show dog. She's like the kid whose parents want her to be a star model b/c she's so pretty, but she wants a career in one of the helping professions to comfort others. *With your first sentence alone, you set Bella free*. Thank you.

Btw, made this for you.





chinchillafuzzy said:


> Vita you have been given great advice here... In your horse mane pic above, pretend the mane is wider, at least as wide to cover her whole shoulders. Don't trim any hair on her head and ears and the wide neck mane and tail, but you can shave everything else down. Then you can focus on keeping those smaller areas matt free. Don't worry about the poms or bracelets, those will all grow back in plenty of time if you decide to show her. Love reading about your Bella grooming adventures!


Excellent advice too, and I'll look at other pics of the Pony Clip and other easy to maintain clips like the Miami as suggested earlier. Like the shot of Noelle on your washing machine. And thanks.



Rose n Poos said:


> ... We wanted to keep them fluffy so the groomer used the longest comb on hand and got them down to about 2 inches. I'm attaching the photos so you can compare. The order is before/after and after/before.


That's a very nice length; I like some fluffyness. I like your signature shot too; they remind me of bookends.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vita I am thinking back to some earlier conversation about showing vs. other activities. I do still hope you will consider rally or obedience. They are such awesome relationship building things to do with your dog. It is a nice social experience for people too. I have started and deepened some really nice human friendships during rally walk thrus over the time Lily and I have been doing it. And the community of people I know through obedience and enjoy time with, learn from, root for and who root for us extends from New Jersey to Syracuse, NY and points beyond. Good for you to see a truth for yourself and Bella in Click's wise words.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I can't believe what a wuss Bella is! Girlfriend put up a fight. This evening I put her on the grooming table with the leashes around her neck and belly, adjusted so she could stand. You'd have thought I was killing her. 

Whine whine squiggle stand on rear legs flip around whine some more nip at clippers shiver whine squiggle. Repeat, repeat, repeat. 

We took three breaks when my #10 clippers got hot (I canceled the order for the #5 skip tooth blade and ordered a #7, #5, and another extra #10, but they won't arrive until Monday evening).

I managed to trim the _lower half_ of her body: initially keeping hair on her tail and below her knees. She looked really cute except up close .

Too Far Gone

It was clear that hair on her ankle bracelets were also so matted that it would be torture for her so comb it out, and the time to do it even using Cowboy Magic isn't worth it. I had to trim that. 

I can finally see what's under all that fur. She's got the cutest little body, at least in my eyes. I love holding her and surprisingly the feel of body with less hair; she's so warm and smooth. 

I'm still working on the top half of her body, now in five minute increments. After that she gets panicky. I'll keep her topknot and ear fur, and maybe some along her back in a modified Pony Clip and see how that looks. After her hair begins growing out again, I might strive for a pretty and easy to maintain Miami Clip and maybe eventually, a Continental. She's just the cutest little poodle! I ♥ her.

I tried to get a good photo of her now, but she's a blur of motion tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Vita you are torturing us by posting that with no pictures  lol! I bet little Bella is so cute shaved down. I can't wait to see her!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way (I promise I have had my dogs look the same more than once or twice) but that pup is a hot mess. Unless you can get all the little tangles out before bathing and *COMPLETELY* blow drying out all the curliness you will not get that coat in show shape. Honestly if that is what I saw on my table I would most likely get out the clippers and put on a 7 blade and go nekkid to start over.


Lily I totally agree with you on this one, it's going to be hard on the baby


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I can't wait to see Ms Bella in her new clip. I bet you were amazed at how much smaller she was without all the fur.

But now it's a length you can handle and you know when she is finished coat change, it will be much easier.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's a revelation, to see that beautiful poodle body under the hair  I love the elegance of them. I also love how that elegance contrasts with the comic capers! It occurs to me that Panache is a perfect poodle name lol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vita you should put Bella on the table and not do any grooming but instead give her treats for relaxing and treats for sits, stands and downs on request to help her get used to the table.

Given how unhappy she is with getting clipped down I think you have made a good decision to clip her short and start over. Trying to have gotten the mats out with the coat change as rough as it seems to be right now would have been awful for both of you.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's a pic of slightly more than half of her hair clipped off last night. Been doing scissoring this morn and still have a ways to go.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Vita said:


> Here's a pic of slightly more than half of her hair clipped off last night. Been doing scissoring this morn and still have a ways to go.


Wow, it looks pretty matted. Bella must be so happy to have this off. I’m so glad you decided to shave her !


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am excited to see Bella's final results. This will be so much easier for both of you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There was no reasonable way to save that shaggy stuff. From what I see you need to focus on *combing/brushing everything clear of any mats before bathing* and then tough love for the force dryer while brushing hair straight until *totally* *dry*. Once you have mastered that for yourself and gotten Bella to be happy to cooperate then you can play with longer clips.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing her too, she must feel so much better and you have a fresh start. It's so important to brush/comb correctly and often, but especially before a bath. So glad you decided to clip.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It is good to see you are doing what needs to be done! Can't wait to see your nekkid little girl LOL! From this point on I'm sure you will heed all the great advice and put your combs and brushes to work every day! 
If you haven't gotten Shirlee Kalstone's book 'Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International reference'... do so! It is the 'Bible' of poodle grooming! It explains how to do EVERYTHING!!!! It is an older book and can be found online at Amazon or Alibris reasonably priced!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Waiting for the reveal...op:


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Almost there! I've been reading and re-reading every single comment for guidance, so thank you all for that. Basically I created a grooming disaster by being reluctant to drive far to a groomer, and having a DIY mindset. 

_It is what it is._


This grooming thing is like an onion, peeling it back in stages.So, here's how far I got early this morning. You can see where I scissored her remaining fur (except her topknot area; I still haven't touched that.). The under-hair was quite nice with hardly any matts, not dry or discolored at all, and I could visualize how it might look when it grows out. It reminded me of her puppy coat. 




Since then I shaved even that:




It hit me like a brick that Bella is no longer a puppy. Yes, she's a week shy of being 7 months, but she looks like a dog.

Any suggestions about her tail fur? Keep? Cut? It's stringy, but adds a little flare to an otherwise boring haircut. In the past 2 or 3 weeks when she's in a playful mood, she'll spin around and chase and grab her tail. It makes me laugh, but I'm not sure if this is why the tail-hair is stringy. She doesn't lick her sanitary areas and poops fine, and doesn't have fleas or worms; she seems to just like to play with it periodically. When her coat changes and her hair gets woolly, will tail fur likely fluff out?




This has been weekend job and is yet unfinished. A little later I'll bathe her and see how she looks with a banded topknot. Right now she's napping.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, much better! She's got a cute little body  I don't know how much you can do about the thin hair on her tail. I'm no groomer, I'll let the pros handle that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Much better to have a fresh start, but I would go even further and take off most of the tail, TK and ear feathers too. They look very straggly and there is no point in leaving anything uncomfortable or in trying to save something and having her be upset by the experience. Also you want some balance and short coat on the body with long TK, ears and tail is not well balanced. 

It is just hair and it will grow back, and remember it is hair not fur so like our hair it grows continuously and you don't have to wait for a coat drop to see it start to fill back in. In fact you will be amazed how fast that will happen. Good on you for seeing what was really going to be best for Bella.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Body wise she looks like a darker version my Leonard


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Vita said:


> Almost there! I've been reading and re-reading every single comment for guidance, so thank you all for that. Basically I created a grooming disaster by being reluctant to drive far to a groomer, and having a DIY mindset.
> 
> _It is what it is._
> 
> ...


Her little body is so cute, and as others have said, her coat will grow back amazingly fast. When I got Poppy she was 13 wks old. Her tail was trimmed up in sort of a "bottle brush" style and it suited her well at the time. A puppy tail is not nearly as full as an adult tail. Here are pictures of both puppy and adult tails. (Nice butt shot, Poppy!) Also, you might, for future, check out youtube videos from Sue Zecco and Jay Scruggs grooming poodles. Very good videos. Might give you ideas.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You did what you could, and it’s far from the worst I’ve seen.

I would agree to shave the tail, head and ears also, because they don’t look properly maintained. She seems to have matts in them still.

To make you feel better, here is what someone I thought was a show groomer (not!) dit to Merlin while he was in a show cut. I had told her to do a puppy clip, thinking she figured I meant a show puppy clip.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poor Merlin! That was not even a good pet clip compared to how he looks now! 

A good show clip is rarely done by a grooming shop unless the groomer happens to show him/herself. People who show their poodles in conformation either put their dog with a handler for grooming and conditioning or learn how to do it from a professional handler. It's certainly not easy.

I'm having a heck of a time grooming Zoe after a 20 year absence from the conformation ring. This week I'll put her in a continental since she is turning a year old. It will be nice not to have to work on a puppy trim, but I just hope I can do a decent pattern on her.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

OMG, Dechi, was she drunk when she trimmed Merlin? Sheesh. That's not even a non-show puppy clip. Well, as Catherine and others have said, it grows back.

Catherine, I see your point about balance. It like the advice I dread b/c I want some fluff. I'll fart around with her hair again in the morn, both Bella and I are exhausted.

Twyla, I've thought more than once that Leonard's body shape reminds me of Bella. Do you know if he has a lot of Laurelbury in his background?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Couldn't tell you right now what his lines are, I'm in the dark with no power but am happy to look when I can. I know he has Rochard?? Not sure on spelling


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Brave girls, both of you  The fresh start is going to be good for you both. Your young lady is a beauty. Oooh maybe it's time for outfits lol.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what a pretty little girl she is! Since I am a big lover of fluff I would see if I could unmatt her head..... if it could be done gently by using LOTS of detangler and working the matts out with your fingers and a wide toothed comb..........her tail I would trim just a bit and then use the dryer to fluff it out! Much like our hair, the shorter you cut it, the thicker/fuller it will appear. Otherwise, if it causes to much discomfort and stress to her to work out the matts, go ahead and cut it off and start over! Good luck!

P.S. A really good dematter is called 'EQyss Survivor' detangler


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Whew! Got some much needed sleep!

Twyla, Let me know where you get a chance. Bella has some Rochar on her mother's maternal side, but a LOT of Laurelbury on her mother's paternal side.

Johanna, Hmm, I thought grooming might be like riding a bicycle, once you learn you never forget. Lotsa luck anyway.

Roses, thanks. The head of my bed is right against the window and she likes to sleep on the windowsill, but tonight it was too cold and she initially warmed up under my covers before moving on my blanket curled up against my back. I put her on little jogging outfit my daughter gave her for Christmas. It's a unique shot so I'm saving it for the next photo contest.

Molly, me too! I love fluff! Luckily her topknot didn't really have many tangles so a dab of Cowboy Magic removed those. 

This is how she looks for now:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita, she’s so teeny tiny now, but soooooo very, very cute. I think she must e feeling so good now with The mats removed and now you can keep her coat under control while you grow it back.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Bella looks great, Vita! Sometimes we just need to fresh start by shaving down and starting again. I bet Bella is feeling a little naked right now, but will slowly come around to it and realize how free she feels again. 

Now that you have a good foundation with a nice clean and unmatted coat, try to keep up with your brushing, blow drying and before you know it, Bella will be fluffy again!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I took it a step a further and love it!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Yay! You guys like it! Me too!

I haven't touched the hair on her ears; I think if I let that keep growing, then clip the bottom edges when it's all the same length. Good idea?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Be careful on the ears. They can be a deep mess if they get food stuck in them or often dip into the water dish. In the past some of my biggest messes in grooming have been with ears.

But generally, yeah sure...


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Vita - you chose to do the very best thing you could for your cute little Bella. Isn't it wonderful that a poodle can look good in so many different styles?  I wanted to let Lizzy grow out to a modified conti or some such over the winter, but it was too hard to keep the mats away, and I didn't want her to dread grooming, so we stuck with her easy-to-maintain, yet perfectly-poodley Miami (and I made her wear a coat when it was super cold - much to her dismay!). If you decide not to show her, I think you'll find that the topknot, bracelets, and ears aren't too hard to maintain, when that's ALL you're having to deal with.


----------

